
NASA Mars InSight landing webcast starting at 11:00 am PST / 19:00 UTC - DavidSJ
https://mars.nasa.gov/insight/timeline/landing/watch-online/
======
ainiriand
I wonder when they plan to start to provide UTC or GMT times.

------
C1sc0cat
Aka 22:00 in UTC

~~~
DavidSJ
Actually my original post had the wrong time. It’s 19:00 UTC. My apologies.

